# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Chest after Triceps?

## bRKBEATz

Can I work my chest the day after I do triceps? I know they would be sore and bench does work the tricep as well as the chest, but I would rest them for the rest of the week.

So, will working my tricep again through bench the day after hurt my gains much?

----------


## bigbodyjosh

I usually do chest and tri's together.

----------


## The Giant Killer

> I usually do chest and tri's together.


me too

----------


## nsa

> I usually do chest and tri's together.


As do I. BTW, you won't be resting your tri's for the rest of the week if your doing shoulders at all during the week.

----------


## Testsubject

IMO doing chest after a tricep, or even shoulder workout isn't a good idea. You will not be able to hit you chest will full capacity b/c you triceps are still fried from the day before. The best idea IMO is to hit the triceps at the end of a chest or shoulder workout that way you will not have to use them directy for the next week. If you dont like doing that just make sure you space your tricep and chest days far enough apart.

----------


## bRKBEATz

Well here's my problem. I want to work biceps twice a week as they are naturally small. I work out mon-fri with both weekend days off. Any ideas for how to plan this? I can't figure out anything that looks good.

----------


## The Giant Killer

> Well here's my problem. I want to work biceps twice a week as they are naturally small. I work out mon-fri with both weekend days off. Any ideas for how to plan this? I can't figure out anything that looks good.


Less is more, just work your biceps once a week. It will give them a longer rest period meaning more time to grow. When you workout your breaking down muscle fibers when you eat and rest the muscle repairs and then grows. Working out more and more means your just repeating the process of breaking down the muscle and giving no time to grow.

----------


## nsa

If you do biceps on a different day than back, then you will be hitting bi's twice a week. It seems to me that you don't realize that your working certain muscles when doing bigger body parts.

----------


## Jantzen4k

> If you do biceps on a different day than back, then you will be hitting bi's twice a week. It seems to me that you don't realize that your working certain muscles when doing bigger body parts.



me too.

do tris with chest

----------


## Hypertrophy

> IMO doing chest after a tricep, or even shoulder workout isn't a good idea. You will not be able to hit you chest will full capacity b/c you triceps are still fried from the day before. The best idea IMO is to hit the triceps at the end of a chest or shoulder workout that way you will not have to use them directy for the next week. If you dont like doing that just make sure you space your tricep and chest days far enough apart.


Exactly, this is a fact, not an opinion~

----------


## Deezuhl

I have done chest and tris 3 different ways.

I have done chest and bis 1st day and 2 days after tri's and back. worked well for me. but still fatigued from 2 days before.

I have done tricep before chest . my bench suffered badly. did that only 1 week.

Now i do Chest and tris. all chest exercises 1st. seems to be working very well. My bench is up to 315 4times from 205 4 times in under 4 months. i only do that 1 day a week with 6 days to recover. 

hope this helps.

----------


## EatRite

tri's after chest on the same day for this guy...

----------


## nsa

I also hit tri's hard after chest. Using CG bench, DB overhead extensions and rope pushdowns.

----------


## S.P.G

> Can I work my chest the day after I do triceps? I know they would be sore and bench does work the tricep as well as the chest, but I would rest them for the rest of the week.
> 
> So, will working my tricep again through bench the day after hurt my gains much?


Tris get a lot of stimulation with chest, imo isolation exercises on another day especially after chest could led to overtraning...

----------


## taiboxa

Just man up and do Chest then tris in same day w/ Mad Intensity and i cant believe im adding to this already over posted thread  :Cry:   :Confusion:

----------

